# Piano Skills for Composers and Songwriters - NOW LIVE!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey friends! I'm so excited to share that Piano Skills for Composers and Songwriters is *OFFICIALLY* *LIVE*!

Due to popular request, I knew a piano course was a long time coming, but these past few months have really been such a fun ride putting it all together.

From the very basics of playing fundamentals and proper technique to more advanced concepts such as ear training and applying the piano to composition, this is the exact method that I share with my private students in order to not only develop your skills at the piano, but utilize them effectively in your compositions as well.

You'll get immediate (lifetime) access to all the material for a one-time intro price of $147. For more details, check it out here! https://www.christophersiu.com/pianoskills

Of course, if you have any questions, just let me know! You can also watch a quick preview of the course here: https://www.christophersiu.com/piano-skills-preview

Please keep in mind that in order to serve my students the best I can, enrolment will close this *Friday, Feb. 18 at midnight EST*, after which the doors will be closed and won't reopen until much later this year.

If you're ready to seriously take control of your piano playing and become a more efficient composer, this is the perfect time to join. I'll see you on the inside!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## versko19 (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh, awesome. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 7, 2022)

That sounds so


----------



## rottoy (Feb 7, 2022)

You throwing a golden shower for a piano?
(Joking aside, I'm intrigued.)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That sounds so


You have no idea


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

rottoy said:


> You throwing a golden shower for a piano?
> (Joking aside, I'm intrigued.)


Take out 'golden' and we might have a deal


----------



## boinzy (Feb 7, 2022)

"Tickle"


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

boinzy said:


> "Tickle"


Alright you asked for it


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 7, 2022)

Something like this?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 7, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Something like this?


You win


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> As forum friend I am telling you I am not buying anything that doesn't teach in absolute detail left hand and right problem. From dexterity to melody in left hand and chords in right hand and vice-versa.
> 
> I took many Piano courses which are boring to death with either:
> 
> ...


Appreciate you sharing your thoughts! More details coming soon.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 14, 2022)

Piano Skills for Composers and Songwriters is officially live! I'm SO excited to share it with you, and if you have any questions, please let me know! 

Just to clarify, enrolment and intro price will last until this Friday, Feb. 18 at midnight EST. So this is the perfect time to join if you're ready to upgrade your piano playing permanently. Let's do this!


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi Chris! Congrats on the release of this series. I like the breakdown of each section and I’m eager to sign up. One thing though… After several recent sample library purchases and a new SSD the old credit card needs a rest at least until March. What will the price be after the intro period is finished?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 14, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> Hi Chris! Congrats on the release of this series. I like the breakdown of each section and I’m eager to sign up. One thing though… After several recent sample library purchases and a new SSD the old credit card needs a rest at least until March. What will the price be after the intro period is finished?


Hey, thank you so much! So the price will likely stay around $147, but without the bonuses. There will be a higher tier where you can get the course with all the bonuses as well (incl. feedback). Hope this helps!


----------



## fduncan (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi Chris, I’m 50, my keyboard is a 61 synth action keys (NI s61 mk2). I never took piano lessons. My goal would be to improvise open chords. With all that in mind, does it make sense to enroll in your course ? Thank you.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

fduncan said:


> Hi Chris, I’m 50, my keyboard is a 61 synth action keys (NI s61 mk2). I never took piano lessons. My goal would be to improvise open chords. With all that in mind, does it make sense to enroll in your course ? Thank you.


Hey, great question. Absolutely! I have an entire module dedicated to how I compose and voice chords, and that will give you plenty of options. The first few sections will cover the basics, which will ensure you hit the ground running.


----------



## dyvoid (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey Chris! This looks very interesting! I only have a 21 key midi keyboard though. Would I still be able to do this course, or do I really need a larger keyboard?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Hey Chris! This looks very interesting! I only have a 21 key midi keyboard though. Would I still be able to do this course, or do I really need a larger keyboard?


Hey there! You absolutely don't need a larger keyboard, as these skills are applicable within 1-2 octaves. Of course it can't hurt to have the full thing for the more difficult pieces of music and technique, but ultimately as composers many of us are used to playing on smaller keyboards anyway


----------



## fduncan (Feb 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey, great question. Absolutely! I have an entire module dedicated to how I compose and voice chords, and that will give you plenty of options. The first few sections will cover the basics, which will ensure you hit the ground running.


Thank you Chris, this looks promising and not expensive. I’ll give it a try. I’ll enroll tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

fduncan said:


> Thank you Chris, this looks promising and not expensive. I’ll give it a try. I’ll enroll tomorrow.


Lovely, thank you so much! See you on the inside.


----------



## FabIV (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi Christopher,
My question might be a little stupid, but is your course suited to start out with the piano?
I have a different cours on my wishlist within a similar price range and is dedicated to newbies like me. On the other side I would love to support you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

FabIV said:


> Hi Christopher,
> My question might be a little stupid, but is your course suited to start out with the piano?
> I have a different cours on my wishlist within a similar price range and is dedicated to newbies like me. On the other side I would love to support you.
> 
> Thanks in advance


That's very kind, thank you so much for asking! Yes indeed, this course is tailored for the absolute beginner and intermediate player alike, to not only help you develop your piano skills, but also apply them to writing your music. The first couple modules especially focus on the basics and essential foundations, while the latter modules turn to ear training and composition. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hendrixon (Feb 15, 2022)

Course shmourse yea yea yea... I just want to say:




Damn Chris, you are a Monster player!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

Hendrixon said:


> Course shmourse yea yea yea... I just want to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*were* XD Haha but thank you, truly!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 15, 2022)

I just paid for my first piano lesson since my undergraduate mandatory piano class. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 15, 2022)

Edit: Content deleted due to this being a commercial thread. Concerns have been raised via DM.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Edit: Content deleted due to this being a commercial thread. Concerns have been raised via DM.


Just replied! Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I just paid for my first piano lesson since my undergraduate mandatory piano class. I'm intrigued.


Haha awesome José! I'm sure you won't regret it! If there's anything I can clear up for you, just let me know.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 15, 2022)

If anyone would like a sample of Chris's teaching style, he has a free module (not part of the piano course but related to composition, orchestration and production) here:






Mockup Webinar (Opt-in Form)







www.christophersiu.com


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> If anyone would like a sample of Chris's teaching style, he has a free module (not part of the piano course but related to composition, orchestration and production) here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point! Yes definitely check out that workshop if you're more interested in mockups, orchestration etc. 

There's also a preview to this course for those interested: https://www.christophersiu.com/piano-skills-preview


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 15, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> There's also a preview to this course for those interested: https://www.christophersiu.com/piano-skills-preview


Thanks. I missed the preview on my first visit.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Thanks. I missed the preview on my first visit.


No worries at all! Always happy to share again if needed.


----------



## FabIV (Feb 16, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That's very kind, thank you so much for asking! Yes indeed, this course is tailored for the absolute beginner and intermediate player alike, to not only help you develop your piano skills, but also apply them to writing your music. The first couple modules especially focus on the basics and essential foundations, while the latter modules turn to ear training and composition. Hope this helps!


Thanks Christopher,
Ill give it a try although I have very little time at the moment


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

FabIV said:


> Thanks Christopher,
> Ill give it a try although I have very little time at the moment


That's awesome. Thanks so much, welcome!


----------



## FabIV (Feb 16, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That's awesome. Thanks so much, welcome!


To be honest, thank you for sharing your knowledge. I am really happy to live in times where you can learn what you are interested in and have a big variety of the possibility to chose from.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

FabIV said:


> To be honest, thank you for sharing your knowledge. I am really happy to live in times where you can learn what you are interested in and have a big variety of the possibility to chose from.


Comments like yours make me happy to do what I do. Thank you again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi Chris I enjoy your youtube content and just going through that free workshop that was posted so no doubt I'd learn alot from your course but as I'm currently already learning piano with a local tutor and at around grade 2 (only been learning a year), I'm wondering if you could tell me why I should buy the course and what it would add on top of what I'm already learning from my tutor ? I'm only asking because it seems this is a "learn piano" course but as I'm already learning piano I'm a little confused if a lot of the content would be redundant because of what I'm already paying weekly lessons for ?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Hi Chris I enjoy your youtube content and just going through that free workshop that was posted so no doubt I'd learn alot from your course but as I'm currently already learning piano with a local tutor and at around grade 2 (only been learning a year), I'm wondering if you could tell me why I should buy the course and what it would add on top of what I'm already learning from my tutor ? I'm only asking because it seems this is a "learn piano" course but as I'm already learning piano I'm a little confused if a lot of the content would be redundant because of what I'm already paying weekly lessons for ?


Hey there, great question! First of all, nothing beats private piano lessons, absolutely. The customized feedback you get is invaluable. 

What I've tried to capture here in this course is not only teaching you basic fundamental technique and how to apply that to pieces of music, but also *how to apply that to composition and songwriting*. Too many courses nowadays simply target beginner/intermediate/advanced piano players and teach you how to move your fingers around, but very few if any apply those skills to the creative musician and composer. 

As you're currently in level 2, I'd say the 1st 2 modules would be familiar to you in some way, but it's really modules 4 and 5 where we take our skills and apply them to writing music. We do this through specific ear training, chord voicing, and more. So by the end, you'll have a holistic approach on how to play the piano for personal enjoyment and improvising. 

Plus of course, you're paying a one-time price for lifetime access to the material, so even if I update it in the future with more content, you'll receive it at absolutely no charge. And the Gold version of the course comes with custom video feedback, which you can also redeem at any time. 

Hope this helps clarify some things! 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 17, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What I've tried to capture here in this course is not only teaching you basic fundamental technique and how to apply that to pieces of music, but also *how to apply that to composition and songwriting*. Too many courses nowadays simply target beginner/intermediate/advanced piano players and teach you how to move your fingers around, but very few if any apply those skills to the creative musician and composer.


In your description of Module 1 you mention proper posture, and also dexterity and hand control. I have a decent ear for plonking down melodies, but that only goes so far. One thing that has kept me from sitting down and trying to play classical pieces, even simple ones, is that I don’t know how to “move my fingers around,” or more specifically which finger should play the next note depending on that note’s interval, current hand position, etc. I don’t even have a grasp of how simple or complicated hand movement for playing piano might be.

Do you cover this kind of proper movement with hands across the keyboard, or would I be better off picking up a beginner’s piano book for that sort of thing?

I’m glad to see the bits about left hand accompaniment. I think this course is exactly what I’ve been hoping for.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> In your description of Module 1 you mention proper posture, and also dexterity and hand control. I have a decent ear for plonking down melodies, but that only goes so far. One thing that has kept me from sitting down and trying to play classical pieces, even simple ones, is that I don’t know how to “move my fingers around,” or more specifically which finger should play the next note depending on that note’s interval, current hand position, etc. I don’t even have a grasp of how simple or complicated hand movement for playing piano might be.
> 
> Do you cover this kind of proper movement with hands across the keyboard, or would I be better off picking up a beginner’s piano book for that sort of thing?
> 
> I’m glad to see the bits about left hand accompaniment. I think this course is exactly what I’ve been hoping for.


Ah yes, this is definitely a common issue! Absolutely, I think you'll find modules 2 and 3 especially helpful, where we dive into practical pieces and I share how to perform them in a smooth and efficient manner, along with proper fingering and placement. 

Once you're equipped with those essentials, applying everything to composition becomes much easier!


----------



## PhilA (Feb 17, 2022)

Dumb question of the day alert…..
Can I buy silver and upgrade to gold at a later date (wallet is light this month.)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Dumb question of the day alert…..
> Can I buy silver and upgrade to gold at a later date (wallet is light this month.)


Haha not dumb at all! I typically address these on a case-by-case basis, but I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Digivolt (Feb 17, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey there, great question! First of all, nothing beats private piano lessons, absolutely. The customized feedback you get is invaluable.
> 
> What I've tried to capture here in this course is not only teaching you basic fundamental technique and how to apply that to pieces of music, but also *how to apply that to composition and songwriting*. Too many courses nowadays simply target beginner/intermediate/advanced piano players and teach you how to move your fingers around, but very few if any apply those skills to the creative musician and composer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, is the difference between Gold & Silver just the bonus content ? I'm thinking Silver would be better value for me as I already have a tutor ?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Thanks Chris, is the difference between Gold & Silver just the bonus content ? I'm thinking Silver would be better value for me as I already have a tutor ?


My pleasure! In addition to the bonuses, the Gold version also comes with a custom feedback video, which is where you can send me a video of you playing the piano at any time, and I'll record a video for you detailing feedback on how you can improve and take your playing further.


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 17, 2022)

How much time is left for the intro period? I will purchase in a few hours, but I am busy at work and can’t at the moment.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> How much time is left for the intro period? I will purchase in a few hours, but I am busy at work and can’t at the moment.


No worries! Still over a day left.


----------



## PhilA (Feb 18, 2022)

purchased. I’m looking forward to getting stuck in.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 18, 2022)

PhilA said:


> purchased. I’m looking forward to getting stuck in.


Welcome, so glad to have you Phil!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 18, 2022)

Hey friends! Just a friendly reminder that TODAY is the last day to pick up *Piano Skills for Composers and Songwriters* at the intro price of $147, and before the doors close! 

This is the perfect course for you if you want to:
- *Play by ear* quickly and efficiently
- Improvise *without getting stuck* at the keyboard
- Brush up your playing chops and make *composing and sketching easier* 
- Be able to play for *personal enjoyment* and impress your family/friends alike 

This material was crafted specifically for the composer looking to improve their piano skills to enhance the composing process. If that's you, I'd love to have you and transform the way you play.

Any questions? Just let me know!  

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 19, 2022)

For those who joined, I just want to personally thank you so very much. This has been one of my most highly requested courses, and it's been so wonderful to see the positive response so far. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey friends! I'm excited to share that Piano Skills for Composers and Songwriters is officially LIVE this week! 

When I launched this course initially, it instantly became one of my bestsellers, and the feedback I received on it has been incredible. So I’m so excited to share it once again with you, to help you take your piano playing to the next level so you can lay down your ideas and play smoothly, FOR GOOD! 

This program is my start to finish approach to piano playing. Whether you’re an absolute beginner or have been playing for a while but want to polish up your abilities, this is the program for you! 

By the end of this course, you’ll be able to: 
- Perform scales and chords with ease 
- Play what you hear by ear, whether on the radio or in your head 
- Improvise ideas on the fly for instant compositions 
- Coordinate your hands properly and create independence 
- Read sheet music more fluidly and with confidence 

The course is available this week, so if this sound like the right fit for you, *you can join us here*! 

Any questions? Just let me know! 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 16, 2022)

Why would a course like this only be available for a limited time? I'm sure it has great content, but having it only available for a short period is not my favorite approach.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 16, 2022)

Awoo Composer said:


> Why would a course like this only be available for a limited time? I'm sure it has great content, but having it only available for a short period is not my favorite approach.


Hey, great question! It personally allows me as the creator to focus on the new students that join each time so I can help them get acclimated to the course and make sure they have everything they need. Just a preference honestly. 

Anything else, just let me know!


----------



## Akora (Aug 28, 2022)

Hey @ChrisSiuMusic ,
I saw about this course too late, but still want to ask for the future. I have absolutely no piano/musical theoretical knowledge or training, and usually click in my midi notes or plonk away on the keyboard until I hit what sounds right or what I'm going for. For someone like me, who want to be able to directly play down what I hear in my head on the keyboard (basically improvising like I see many composers do effortlessly), would this course be useful for me?

When I'm trying to write music, I feel like I know how to "speak the language", but I don't understand what I'm saying... does that make sense? Like, I know what chords and notes sound right together by ear, but I have no idea what the chord actually is, or why it works.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 28, 2022)

Akora said:


> Hey @ChrisSiuMusic ,
> I saw about this course too late, but still want to ask for the future. I have absolutely no piano/musical theoretical knowledge or training, and usually click in my midi notes or plonk away on the keyboard until I hit what sounds right or what I'm going for. For someone like me, who want to be able to directly play down what I hear in my head on the keyboard (basically improvising like I see many composers do effortlessly), would this course be useful for me?
> 
> When I'm trying to write music, I feel like I know how to "speak the language", but I don't understand what I'm saying... does that make sense? Like, I know what chords and notes sound right together by ear, but I have no idea what the chord actually is, or why it works.


Hey Akora, thanks so much for your question! To put it in one sentence: your exact situation was what this entire course was inspired by. So many composers get hit with these amazing ideas, but soon lose inspiration and motivation because they’re unable to replicate the ideas quickly into their DAWs or any other software. 

The material is designed to get you comfortable with fundamental piano technique, but also dives into ear training (how to play exactly what you hear), followed by my personal improvising process so you can see how everything is applied. 

Hope this helps!


----------

